# advice on mice needed.



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

do mice sneeze, and if so should i be worried?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If its excessive sneezing it can be a sign of respiratory infection, what substrate have you got them on? If its dusty it could just be that.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

she is on shavings as i have no shredded paper at the mo, broke the shredder, its not exsessive, i didn't even know they could sneeze, i thought i heard her sneeze last night and then nothing, i will keep an eye out for more sneezing and if nesseserry get her to the vet.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Oooooh shavings are a big no no for rats and mice, they cause respiratory infections, I would take it out and pop them on newspaper till you can get hold of your usual bedding, I use aubiose, might be an idea if you can get hold of some of that locally or the chopped cardboard that you can also get is really good.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

right i will change it didn't know that shavings were bad new sawdust was. omg i'm hurting them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

miniloo said:


> right i will change it didn't know that shavings were bad new sawdust was. omg i'm hurting them


Yeah shavings aren't good but if it has only been for a short time then they will probably stop sneezing after a while. Simple newspaper will do for now as TDM said.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

Bedmax and the bigger shaving are okay ive used them to no affect but the crappy stuff from pet shops ie Pets At Home makes me sneeze so ive chosen not to make my bed with it anymore =D


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

there on paper most of the time its only that i broke the shredder, they don't like the fluffy stuff that you can put in for bedding they just chuck it out.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

miniloo said:


> there on paper most of the time its only that i broke the shredder, they don't like the fluffy stuff that you can put in for bedding they just chuck it out.


I don't think the fluffy stuff is too good either, there been a few stories of rodents getting it caught around there legs and panicking  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The fluffy stuff is lethal, it gets wrapped round their limbs and twists till it gets tighter and tighter and restricts the blood supply, it should be banned so many rodent have lost limbs through the use of that stuff and people buy it thinking they are doing the best for their pet.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

well thats more stuff for the bin, anyone got a link so i can see what i should be keeping them in, on.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is what I keep all the rodents on Aubiose Ltd | The Natural Alternative Horse bedding, the orignal hemp bedding I have also used this and its pretty good FinaCARD Cardboard Bedding : Finacard, Quality Animal Bedding , for sleeping material I just buy cheap boxes of tissues and rip them up for the mice, I just put the full box in the cage for the rats and they do the ripping.


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> This is what I keep all the rodents on Aubiose Ltd | The Natural Alternative Horse bedding, the orignal hemp bedding I have also used this and its pretty good FinaCARD Cardboard Bedding : Finacard, Quality Animal Bedding , for sleeping material I just buy cheap boxes of tissues and rip them up for the mice, I just put the full box in the cage for the rats and they do the ripping.


thank you for that its really helpful,


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I used to give them a few pieces of tissue paper..  they shred and make their beds themselves..


----------

